# dog walker/ Holiday pet care available- Huddersfield Area



## Sam Harris (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi we have a few spaces available for dog walking and holiday pet care in the Huddersfield area. If you are interested we would love to hear from you, you can contact Sam on 07734189685. We are on face book and our web site is 4Paws Huddersfield 

http://www.facebook.com/4PawsHuddersfield.


----------

